# Adolphus Busch or American bottle Co?



## ajohn (Jan 4, 2010)

Going through some bottles and decided to look up the AB-connected mark on some aqua beer bottles as to date them.What I came up are two different identifications for the same mark.
 One says that the AB-connected mark was from the Adolphus Busch Glass Manufacturing Co.
 Another says that the mark belonged to the American Bottle Co.
 Am I missing something?
 Every one agrees that the first bottle is a Adolphus Busch Manufacturing Co.Any input???


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey Ajohn,
 I know that I have read about this before, so I went to Bill Lindsey's site. Here's a quote that I jumped to from his site.

This and the above mark was attributed to Adolphus Busch Glass Manufacturing Co. by Toulouse. Recent research (by Bill Lockhart) has shown that the American Bottle Company was the actual source of bottles with the "AB" (letters attached) and "AB CO" marks. The "AB" and "A.B.CO" marks are also frequently misunderstood by collectors to mean "Anheuser-Busch", which is incorrect. 

 Sounds pretty conclusive that it was from ABCo.


----------



## ajohn (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks Bob!


----------



## goodolebottles (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's a wonderful article by Bill Lockhart that will help you date those AB marks...
http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/ABConnectedMark_BLockhart.pdf


----------

